# Central/North AL Fall GTG Saturday, November 12



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*BigAl's Seventh Annual Big Birthday Bash!*
*
*
I would like to invite everyone over to listen to some cool audio systems, and hang out and cut up with your friends. We will probably also have a pre-meet and tuning session the night before.

The place: My house in Hayden, AL (about 25 miles north of Birmingham)
The date: Saturday, November 12
The time: 9AM to 9PM

Optional things to bring:

your favorite demo music
a folding chair
a camera
Tools and tuning equipment
a friend
a canopy


I hope to see you there!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1) Alan (BigAl205), Hayden, AL- '18 Chevy Silverado


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

1) Alan (BigAl205), Hayden, AL- '18 Chevy Silverado
2) Eric (mumbles), Georgia - '18 Audi S5


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1) Alan (BigAl205), Hayden, AL- '18 Chevy Silverado
2) Jason (papacueball) Louisiana- vehicle TBD
3) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) Arkansas-'16 Ram
3) Glenn (Glenn, GLN305) Texas - 2006 Lexus RX330 or 1996 Dodge Dakota or Boeing 747
4) Eric (mumbles) Georgia - '18 Audi S5


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Man… I always get downgraded 🙁


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I fixed it, ya pansy!

0.4) Eric (mumbles) Georgia - '18 Audi S5 
1) Alan (BigAl205), Hayden, AL- '18 Chevy Silverado
2) Jason (papacueball) Louisiana- vehicle TBD
3) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) Arkansas-'16 Ram
3) Glenn (Glenn, GLN305) Texas - 2006 Lexus RX330 or 1996 Dodge Dakota or Boeing 747


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

LMAO!!! Now we’re talking 👍🏻


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Just bumping this back to the top


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

How come that jackleg bikinipunk ain't signed up yet?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

He'd have to login to see it.

...but he knows...


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> He'd have to login to see it.
> 
> ...but he knows...


He hate us…


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

My brother lives in Hayden...if it wasn't an all day drive, I'd be there. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

BigAl205 said:


> He'd have to login to see it.


Maybe he went back to skateboarding?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

j4gates said:


> My brother lives in Hayden...if it wasn't an all day drive, I'd be there. Hope you all have a great time.


C'mon Jeff... you know you want to come! Plus, I didn't get to listen to your system at Ian's... so yes, it is all about me!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Theslaking said:


> Maybe he went back to skateboarding?


I thought it was bikin'?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I thought he was a bikini model


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

mumbles said:


> C'mon Jeff... you know you want to come! Plus, I didn't get to listen to your system at Ian's... so yes, it is all about me!


I know, Eric, there just wasn't enough daylight at Ian's...really need to hear yours as well. Wish this one was the weekend before Thanksgiving...could just stay the week and crash my bro's plans for the holiday. I guess I'm blaming Al for having the wrong birthday. 😬


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> I thought he was a bikini model


It was years before I realized it was not bikini, I think Erin himself had posted something about it, I then looked closely at his username and the lightbulb came on.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Just one month away


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I plan on bringing the Forester.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

One question...how many of y'all are Alabama fans?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

At least one...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Less than 2 weeks to go...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Just one more week...


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm a maybe. Been dealing with a good bit of stuff here. 

If I come I'll be in the xB...which has a parallel 6th for all the essques.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Been watching this one since its semi-local. I'd love to attend, especially given that I've yet to hear any other quality installs, but not sure it's in the cards.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Told the wife that I may be taking a trip into enemy territory next weekend. I won’t be able to commit until early next week. I desperately want to hear some of y’all’s vehicles and pick your brains a little. I need to spend time around like minded folks, and it’s been a while since I had an opportunity. Put me down as a possible. 😁


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like the weather is going to be upper 50's. My garage is heated, but you might want to bring a jacket. 

If you need the address, PM me


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm out. 😕

Got ready to swap the alternator today and the new one from JS has a 1/2" wider distance between the tabs.

Also found what may have been the reason for the low output on the alt. I thought half of the rectifier had tanked.










*No one* in town has the longer bolt.

Ordered a bolt and spacer online. Should be here next week.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Jason. We'll catch up later


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1) Alan (BigAl205), Hayden, AL- '18 Chevy Silverado
2) Eric (mumbles) Georgia - '18 Audi S5
3) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) Arkansas-'16 Ram
3) Glenn (Glenn, GLN305) Texas - 2006 Lexus RX330 or 1996 Dodge Dakota or Boeing 747
4) Erin (erinh), Decatur, AL- Honda Civic
5) Scott B, Birmingham, AL- Tesla
6) Scott S (alpinem)- Tuscaloosa, AL
7) Robert H, Birmingham, AL- Toyota Highlander (I believe)
8) Mike Myers (audiophile25)- Knoxville, TN- Subaru Forester

...plus a few more possible


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

We gotsa get some of that BBQ you had last time!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I can't remember what I got last time...I think it was Jim-N-Nick's


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m cleared hot for the trip over. Now I just need to get over this head cold I brought back from Baton Rouge. Damn alabama fans and their little germs. 😊😂

I’ll let you know if/when I get over this crap.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Bama now has the same 7-2 record as LSU...the shame of it all 😪


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

It’s viral strep. Got shots and antibiotics today. Still feel like death. We’ll see. 🤒🤧

That game was amazing. We go to all home games and usually a couple of away games each year. The older I get, the harder it is to pull those all weekend trips. I drive 3.5 hours for home games. We would love to have some of you folks join us at home or on the road to tailgate. Our tailgate is semi-famous in the SEC. Most of us are former Marines. We are known for our epic parties and debauchery. 😁


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

BigAl205 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Jason. We'll catch up later


Insane that I couldn't find the bolt and spacer locally. Not even Fastenal had them. Tracking says the parts will be here Tuesday.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

See you all in a few days!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Does anybody need the address?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Does anybody need the address?


I just googled “BigAl205” and it came up with a map to your garage… 🤓


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

audiophile25 said:


> See you all in a few days!


Looking forward to a little Walking on the Moon!


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

My bolt for the new alternator arrived today.

Why couldn't it have arrived yesterday?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

JI808 said:


> My bolt for the new alternator arrived today.
> 
> Why couldn't it have arrived yesterday?


That’s frustrating to be sure, wish you could have made it!


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

mumbles said:


> That’s frustrating to be sure, wish you could have made it!


Where are the pics so I can enjoy it vicariously?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

JI808 said:


> Where are the pics so I can enjoy it vicariously?


I, uhh… didn’t take any, sorry 😞


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

JI808 said:


> Where are the pics so I can enjoy it vicariously?


This


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I went outside to take some car pics, but I had somehow disabled the camera on my iPhone. I finally got it working just as lunch arrived, so I set it aside. As soon as everybody left, I realized that I didn't take a single pic. I at least wanted to get a group pic 😞

In all, we had 7 cars

1) Alan (BigAl205), Hayden, AL- '18 Chevy Silverado
2) Eric (mumbles) Georgia - '18 Audi S5
3) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) Arkansas-'16 Ram
4) Erin (erinh), Decatur, AL- Honda Civic
5) Mike Myers (audiophile25)- Knoxville, TN- Subaru Forester
6) Scott S (alpinem) (and wife)- Madison, AL 
7) Scott B, Birmingham, AL- Tesla


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> I went outside to take some car pics, but I had somehow disabled the camera on my iPhone. I finally got it working just as lunch arrived, so I set it aside. As soon as everybody left, I realized that I didn't take a single pic. I at least wanted to get a group pic 😞
> 
> In all, we had 7 cars
> 
> ...


I had a great time! Thank you very much for hosting!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Glad you made it down, Mike


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe one day they'll be able to fit a camera like into your phone or something. That way you could take a picture anytime/anywhere you have your phone and put those pictures on the internet for other people to see. If only they could make that camera tiny enough to put inside of the phone. Maybe some day....


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Notcometomymeetandtakehisowndamnpicuresenuf


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)




----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------

